# Rhom or Sanchezi or something else



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Last year I bought this guy from Ash as a 2-3 inch Peruvian Highback. Now that i got my monster rhom i sold this guy to my friend. I have had a couple people on this forum send me pm's they don't think this is a peruvian highback rhom. What do you think ?








Edit -- oops forgot pic, here ya go


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I do think it's a Rhom - but I'm no expert on ID-ing....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Hard to say for certain. The size of the scutes make it appear to be S. sanchezi. Fairly common to mistake them since they are sympatric.


----------



## Rhombeus81 (Nov 23, 2004)

not a rhombeus. i cannot tell you which it is now, but i can tell you its not a rhomb.


----------



## Rhombeus81 (Nov 23, 2004)

i could be wrong actually...its really hard to say. the fin coloration and eyes along with the flanks of the fish are telling me its not...but its hard to say. tough species to classify!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> jerry_plakyda Posted on Nov 23 2004, 07:05 PM
> Last year I bought this guy from Ash as a 2-3 inch Peruvian Highback. Now that i got my monster rhom i sold this guy to my friend. I have had a couple people on this forum send me pm's they don't think this is a peruvian highback rhom. What do you think ?
> Edit -- oops forgot pic, here ya go


Jerry, try and get a better photo. I remain skeptical on the S. rhombeus ID. After looking at your photo (again) and in particular the scutes, S. sanchezi remains the most viable ID.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > jerry_plakyda Posted on Nov 23 2004, 07:05 PM
> > Last year I bought this guy from Ash as a 2-3 inch Peruvian Highback. Now that i got my monster rhom i sold this guy to my friend. I have had a couple people on this forum send me pm's they don't think this is a peruvian highback rhom. What do you think ?
> > Edit -- oops forgot pic, here ya go
> 
> ...


 The only 2 photos I have acces too are below. I am at work right now and camera at home is broke. Hopefully this will work. Otherwise i will re-post in the new year.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

and when i bought him in October last year.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Very certain it is S. sanchezi. The newer photo shows the pronounced scutes, the newer 2nd photo shows the scutes and the opercle blemish. The spotting is also consistent. Nice specimen.


----------

